# Best Starter Pedal System?



## pittcanna (Oct 2, 2014)

So, in the next few weeks while i wait for my REI dividend to come in what is the best clipless style pedal to start out with?


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

People who use high end road pedals don't necessarily get the because they have a ton of experience but get them because they fit their wants and needs.

By the same token people who get non-road pedals with shoes that are easy to walk in don't necessarily get them because they are just starting out with clipless pedals.

In other words there's no such thing as starter pedals just pedals for different wants and needs. Get what you think you want and need.
Float, ease of clipping in/out (generally not a problem with anything for most people), and walkability is about all that really seperates the different options.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Shimano, road or mtb. They both work great.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Creakyknees said:


> Shimano, road or mtb. They both work great.


That I definitley agree with. My initial answer only addressed style not brand and for brand, although there are other very good makers, Shimano is the safest bet IMO.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Most road-specific pedals (Look pattern), have similar engagement methods.
Except for Speedplay. Look Keo or Shimano road pedals are popular choices

MTB (Shimano SPD) pedals, in particular, the Shimano SPD pedals do have a similar engagement method, and a touch more forgiving as they are double-sided.... Shimano PD-M520 is a solid pedal

I learned on Crank Brothers pedals, when I started clipless on the MTB....on the road, I had Look Keo Classics, and now Speedplay Zero.


----------



## jfaas (Jan 31, 2014)

Craigslist? I.E. dirt-cheap, not broken, to try then discard and buy a style you decide you want...


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Do a search. there are only about a thousand threads on this. Decide first whether you want a walkable shoe with recessed cleat, or not, then set a budget for shoes and pedals, then narrow it down.

There is no answer to your question as phrased. There is no one "best."


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

don't understand why anyone would want to buy a 'starter' pedal set...there's no point in upgrading from a cheaper set to a more expensive set that I can see.

just get something within your budget and use them.

personally, I only use Shimano or Look. don't like the oddball eggbeater- and lollipop-style systems.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

They all pretty much accomplish the same function. Yes, you will probably forget you have them on and fall over at a stop sign once or twice. Hopefully, no one will see you do it. I kind of favor mountain bike type pedals mainly because its easier to walk in the shoes. I do a lot of commuting. They might be appealing to a person just starting out because they are double sided (you can click into either side of the pedal). Road pedals are one sided. 

Frankly, I think the shoe choice is a lot more important than the pedal choice. They should fit well, and not be too tight. I really like shoes with carbon soles -- they are really stiff, which is something you want. Don't be afraid to spend a couple hundred bucks on shoes. They last a long ling time.


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

Speedplay, the double sided engagement is great if you live in a city where you have to unclip and re-clip in often.


----------



## BCSaltchucker (Jul 20, 2011)

bunch of us here started used Exustar recently and like em. lightweight, cheap and Look compatible. I hear they licensed the tech from LOOK. I have used Look since the late 80s, not much has changed it seems ( I used TIME for 10 years, now orphaned technology). My wife had been using SPD mtn pedals, but I suggested she try these warning her she might find them harder to into. She said she finds them easier to use than SPD and feel a lot lot better

128g a pedal. hard to beat for forty bucks a pair. Speedplay lighter .. at 3x the cost

Amazon.com : EXUSTAR E-PR100P Road Bike Pedals Look Keo Compatible : Sports & Outdoors


----------



## Mandeville (Oct 18, 2014)

The advice so far offered in the preceding posts is all excellent and spot on IMO. (I recently went through the entire process of getting my first clippless pedals and shoes.) 

The one thing that I would add to the advice offered is when you decide what type and brand of pedal you are going to get DO NOT SKIMP on spending what's needed to get a comfortable fitting and durable shoe. I bit the bullet and spent more for the right shoe and of all the decisions or choices I made in buying my new bike and all of the equipment to ride it the one single choice I most say thanks for everyday is the pedals and especially the shoes I bought. No matter how far I ride or how hard the shoes are all ways comfortable and clipping in and out is easy and of course riding clipped in is a real plus from any other option. 

Good luck.


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

BCSaltchucker said:


> 128g a pedal. hard to beat for forty bucks a pair. Speedplay lighter .. at 3x the cost


And 50% of the engagement points.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

BCSaltchucker said:


> bunch of us here started used Exustar recently and like em.


I picked up two set on sale for 29.00 each a while back. Too many bikes and not enough pedals. So I setup one set of shoes for two bikes with them. I like them fine, or better. I also have SPDR, on pair shoes one bike. Two sets of shoe with Keywins for three bikes. And 1/2 dozen SPD for MTB and some older steel steeds and Single speeds.

The Exustar Looks clones I like as much as anything else I am using. I have not used them enough to wear out anything, so can not speak to other than function.

Ciao


----------



## Elglide (Feb 3, 2015)

I wasted alot on pedals and finally ended up with Shimano spd m540 dont go with offbrand. Walking is important I skidded across the garage floor on Look clips more than once but did like them better. Double sided does save time!


----------



## mariomal99 (Mar 4, 2012)

I started with Shimano.....and sticking with them


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

I have a huge box full of Nashbar SPD mtn bike pedals. Anyone want them?

I have no experience with these, but some people seem to like them for starting out:
Shimano Click'R pedals PD-T400 review | road.cc
Shimano Click'R PD-T400 Bike Pedals - REI.com


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

deviousalex said:


> Speedplay, the double sided engagement is great if you live in a city where you have to unclip and re-clip in often.


Double-sided pedals are slower than single sided because they're balanced and can end up in any orientation, while single-sided pedals on decent bearings always end up in the same position.


----------



## crit_boy (Aug 6, 2013)

Drew Eckhardt said:


> Double-sided pedals are slower than single sided because they're balanced and can end up in any orientation, while single-sided pedals on decent bearings always end up in the same position.


You haven't tried speedplays. You just step on them. No fusting or fiddling. In group rides, I see many hit and miss or hit and fiddle to get into their look/one sided pedal deals.


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

Drew Eckhardt said:


> Double-sided pedals are slower than single sided because they're balanced and can end up in any orientation, while single-sided pedals on decent bearings always end up in the same position.


Huh? I used Look's previously and as soon as you step off the pedal tehy hang upside down requiring you to flip them before engaging. As crit_boy said, with looks you just stamp on them. Even if they aren't fully on the flat side they get pushed either way, and it doesn't matter so the cleat just engages. I've never had to look down to clip into my Speedplays.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

deviousalex said:


> Huh? I used Look's previously and as soon as you step off the pedal tehy hang upside down requiring you to flip them before engaging. As crit_boy said, with looks you just stamp on them. Even if they aren't fully on the flat side they get pushed either way, and it doesn't matter so the cleat just engages. I've never had to look down to clip into my Speedplays.


My look keo classics never hung upside down, but it the rear pointed down


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

crit_boy said:


> You haven't tried speedplays. You just step on them. No fusting or fiddling. In group rides, I see many hit and miss or hit and fiddle to get into their look/one sided pedal deals.


group rides can often have lots of sketchy skill sets on display.

if riders are having trouble mastering clipping in, they're really not very coordinated.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Oxtox said:


> don't understand why anyone would want to buy a 'starter' pedal set...there's no point in upgrading from a cheaper set to a more expensive set that I can see.
> 
> just get something within your budget and use them.


Basically this. You're gonna be a "beginner" to any new system you try, and unless you can fork over for a fitting session, you don't know what kind of float you're looking for. 

I'm personally just gonna say get SPD-SL because it's the most robust. I'm sure someone will chime in and say the release tension is too high, while I personally think it's other brands being too low.


----------



## pittcanna (Oct 2, 2014)

So i took the plunge to proper cycling shoes and pedals

I got the shimano P-m520
http://www.amazon.com/Shimano-PD-M520-MTB-Pedal/dp/B00DNLNCKI







And sidi dominators
Sidi Dominator Fit Shoes - Men's | Backcountry.com








Havent taken them on the road yet. Maybe this weekend.


----------



## Mandeville (Oct 18, 2014)

pittcanna said:


> So i took the plunge to proper cycling shoes and pedals
> 
> I got the shimano P-m520
> Amazon.com : Shimano PD-M520L MTB Sport Pedals with Cleats : Bike Pedals : Sports & Outdoors
> ...


Exactly what I have. I couldn't be happier with the combo.


----------

